
New Floating Cycle Roundabout (2012) - sgwil
https://bicycledutch.wordpress.com/2012/08/23/spectacular-new-floating-cycle-roundabout/
======
systemtest
Another multi-level roundabout dating back to the 1940s, De Berekuil:
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Berekuil](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Berekuil)
(The Bearpit)

We like our cyclists.

~~~
pintxo
This is even better by letting the cars do the vertical movement, while the
bikes stay on flat ground.

~~~
contravariant
Possibly but images like this an be misleading. As the article on the floating
roundabout points out it's not all that high above ground, the junction itself
is below ground level. The cars are in fact doing most of the vertical
movement.

The floating roundabout does have the disadvantage that you need a bigger
height difference to allow the cars to pass below it.

~~~
wila
I know both the "Berekuil" as well as the "cycle roundabout" as they are both
down here in Eindhoven.

The Berekuil is nice, but very confusing as to what direction to go as you no
longer can see the roads once you are down in there.

The floating cycle roundabout OTOH is fantastic as you keep having a great
overview. It really is a marvel of engineering.

The slope is not a problem on either of them for the average bicyclist in the
Netherlands.

edit: Just noticed that the referenced Berekuil above is another one in
Utrecht. I meant this one [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berenkuil,_Eindhoven](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berenkuil,_Eindhoven)

~~~
Scarblac
There is yet another in Arnhem, the "Airborneplein" is also nicknamed
Berekuil.

------
scarejunba
Damn, these guys must have some good engineers / PMs to finish that in 6.5
million euros. Doubt a version here could be done for that or even just stand
up when it's done considering the novel design.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
>Damn, these guys must have some good engineers / PMs to finish that in 6.5
million euros.

Or just normal engineers/managers working within a system that doesn't bleed
money to "not quite technically corruption" at every step.

~~~
scarejunba
Could be, but that's even worse because it means their people are better at
keeping their systems non-corrupt in a way that we have failed.

------
adrianN
Wow, this is how you prioritize safety for cyclists. Really impressive.

------
SJSque
I cycle over the Hovenring almost every workday, and I drive underneath it
often too. Now you know roughly where I live. Ask Me Anything...

~~~
NietTim
Patat or Friet?

~~~
SJSque
Excellent question.

Friet, although I have to remember to ask for patat when visiting Oma en Opa.

~~~
NietTim
I'm not a hardliner so that's an excellent and balanced approach

------
mhalle
Current Google Maps view:

[https://goo.gl/maps/dfKWDZjcjsKa5sjM9](https://goo.gl/maps/dfKWDZjcjsKa5sjM9)

There's quite a contrast between the elegance and simplicity of the bike route
and the seeming chaos of lane markings of the underlying motor vehicle
intersection.

------
anonymousDan
Looks elegant. I wonder how to use it would be to a car crashing into the
central pole?

~~~
SJSque
I've never tried crashing my car into the central pole, but as you can see
here [1] there's quite a lot of clearance around it, and in my experience the
lights are almost always red when approaching the junction anyway, so you
rarely get the chance to crash at high speed.

[1]
[https://goo.gl/maps/Ke4NFcE2osEvCNTH6](https://goo.gl/maps/Ke4NFcE2osEvCNTH6)

------
adambowles
[2012]

------
AdrianB1
This is the kind of construction that is great if you can afford it. As a
cyclist I would love it, as a taxpayer I am not sure I do: it is not cheap
enough to be mass implemented, building one (or a handful) is then a marketing
stunt. If I use the bicycle to go to work I have a dozen of heavy traffic
intersections to cross, about 1/4 of the trip time I spend waiting for a green
light, if one of these would be built there will be no significant change to
the overall experience.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its about safety, not traffic efficiency. BIcycles were being run over when
folks made a mistake (and they made a lot of mistakes in this massive
roundabout)

And I'm not sure civil engineering jobs like this are more efficient en masse.
They're all essentially one-off?

------
anonymou2
That's just insane, building two sets of parallel road systems, it's probably
the most inefficient engineering ever, are you also going to build a new set
when a new type of vehicle comes along? what about a scooter only road? And
all of this because of the irrational believe that cyclists are inferior and
can not share the road with motorists. I am so glad I don't live in Denmark.

~~~
rahkiin
What makes cars deserve a big piece of asphalt but cyclers not? We have a lot
of cyclers in the Netherlands and they deserve the safety and convenience of
separate roads, away from multi-ton vehicles.

Also, bike roads are not as overly constructed like car roads (maybe just 1 or
2 layers of asphalt instead of more)

~~~
anonymou2
The problem segregating bicycles is that that automatically means that they
are excluded from the best infrastructure which are the regular roads, which
by the way do not belong to cars. I suffer that discrimination everyday when I
ride my bike and there is a bike path adjacent to the road in places where I
had no problem before, and that's after many years of riding so I can tell you
that it is completely safe to share the road. Bike paths are built to kick us
out of the roads it is pretty obvious to me now.

~~~
Isinlor
Unless you ban cars completely from streets, no matter how good the asphalt is
I would not want to be around cars. I actively avoid cars if I have an option
to go longer path, but with less car nearby me. I have no driving license, but
I'm sure that as a car driver I would also prefer to see cyclists away from
me.

I don't see how someone would want to go on main street if you have an option
to drive on a separate road.

~~~
anonymou2
Whenever I wanted to go to a place by bike I used to go into google maps then
clicked on the "avoid freeways" option and I would take that route. Nowadays
where I live I have to not only avoid freeways but streets or roads with bike
paths, it is really awful. I've been riding my bike to work every day for the
last 13 years and I realize that If I want to keep using the road safely and
correctly I am going to have to buy a car or a motorcycle.

